

PeekFeed one year later, thanks to HN - tymekpavel

One year ago I posted my RSS-to-email service on hacker news (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=702937) and got some terrific feedback!<p>I relaunched in beta last week incorporating suggestions about scheduling options, multiple digests, and OPML importing. I wanted to share these improvements with you today.<p>To create an account, add your email address to the waitlist, and you'll receive an invitation to the beta.<p>http://peekfeed.com/
======
vijaydev
Clickable Links:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=702937>

<http://peekfeed.com/>

